# (Little) Big Game am Roten Meer



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2005)

Zum "Einstieg" als neuer Partner bietet "Kultur und Meer Touristik" für die Boardies gleich ein Schmankerl, eine Reise ans Rote Meer zum (Little) Big Game inkl. Flug und Bootscharter mit allem drum und dran zum Superpreis.
Hier gibts mehr Infos


----------

